# grünes häkchen



## monnymaker (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

Warum steht wenn ich eine frage stelle immer ein grünes häkchen bei das ich das thema aboniert habe,das hat kein anderer ??

wer kann helfen ???

grüße marcus


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: grünes häkchen*

Doch, das haben alle, aber du siehst natürlich nur an den Themen Haken, die du selber abonniert hast, sonst wäre ja alles mit grünen Pfeilen versehen.
Ich habe auch grüne Haken bei den Themen, bei den ich geantwortet habe.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## monnymaker (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: grünes häkchen*

Hallo heiko

Okay ,danke !!!

marcus


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: grünes häkchen*

Moin.

Meinst Du dieses Zeichen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?
Das bedeutet, dass man in diesem Thema schon einmal geschrieben hat und das hat mit der Abo-Funktion nicht direkt etwas zu tun.
Kann nur sein, dass Du genau diese Themen auch automatisch abonierst...


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: grünes häkchen*

Ich dachte er meint dies hier:


----------



## monnymaker (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: grünes häkchen*

Hallo annett

Danke für die schnelle antwort,ja dieses häkchen meine ich,gut dann weiß ich bescheid......

marcus


----------

